# 1815 as first nice watch/daily wearer?



## thenewkid (Nov 5, 2014)

I'm winding down a recording studio venture and hope to be in a position to buy my first really nice watch in the next month. 

Right now, I simply can't take my eyes off the ALS watches, but wonder if it they are too dressy and/or expensive to be my one and only watch for the foreseeable future. I really want a Lange 1, but it is financially out of reach, so I would be looking at an 1815 or 1815 up/down. 

Thoughts? 

99% of second hand ALS watches I see are rated as 'mint' condition, which makes me wonder if they are ever actually worn by their owners. I don't want to spend a bunch of money on a piece of jewelry sitting in a safe!

On a final note, is it safe to buy a watch via chrono24.com? 

Thanks in advance. 

Best,
Chris


----------



## Packleader (Aug 25, 2011)

Chris,

First of all, welome to Watchuseek!

I'm not able to answer your first question. But as for your second question, you might find the Feedback & Reputation subforum helpful:

https://www.watchuseek.com/search.php?searchid=19351178

Cheers,
Packleader


----------



## sierra2kilo (Dec 1, 2008)

The 1815 and 1815 Up/Down are completely suitable for daily wear. Not too dressy, not too casual, really versatile, and quite reliable.

On the 1815, you'll want to decide between the original 35.9mm, or the later 40mm and most recent 38.5mm versions. I favor the 35.9mm, the original. Try to get a sense of which metal you want, and dial color if that's an option, and go from there.

The newer 1815 Up/Down has the zero-reset feature where the seconds hand resets to zero when you pull the crown out, something that's nice to have, but for me far less important than whether you want the original 35.9, or the current 39mm.

As far as condition, it helps to be working with good photos, and to know what you're looking at. Feel free to PM me with any specific watches you're considering.

Good luck!



thenewkid said:


> I'm winding down a recording studio venture and hope to be in a position to buy my first really nice watch in the next month.
> 
> Right now, I simply can't take my eyes off the ALS watches, but wonder if it they are too dressy and/or expensive to be my one and only watch for the foreseeable future. I really want a Lange 1, but it is financially out of reach, so I would be looking at an 1815 or 1815 up/down.
> 
> ...


----------



## charo (Aug 21, 2014)

Absolutely nothing wrong with enjoying your expensive watch as a daily! I got over it myself


----------



## not12bhere (May 4, 2013)

Just want to echo Sierra2Kilo's point about reliability. The ALS watch movements are very robust. My Lange 1 is my daily wear. That 3/4 plate isn't just beautiful.


----------



## Le_Chef (Jan 6, 2014)

*Pre-owned 1815 Chronograph*

For similar money to a new 1815 you can find "pre-loved" 1815 Chronographs that are a little sportier and less formal. You also get an amazing movement to look at. You can also hunt for the previous generation 1815 that came in wg and had a black dial. That's also a little sportier, but not so easy to find.


----------



## Urik81 (Jun 10, 2014)

*Re: Pre-owned 1815 Chronograph*

1815 up/down is a fantastic watch that I've considered myself. I've chosen VC Patrimony since I wanted a strict formal dress watch. 1815 up/down is less formal and may be used as daily wearer if you wish. I myself wear IWC Portugese every day with jeans. Actually you can buy Patrimony + Portugese for the price of 1815 up/down...
It depends on how you see it. When I was choosing my first watch it was obvious for me that there will be more in the future. So I didn't try to choose a single watch for every occasion... There's a risk that you will end up finding yourself in a situation where 1815 is not formal enough and not casual enough. But it really depends on you. Good luck with your choice!


----------



## OJ Bartley (Dec 8, 2010)

*Re: Pre-owned 1815 Chronograph*

I second the vote for the 1815 chronograph if you want something a little less formal. Absolutely gorgeous watch, would be great with jeans, and I would still have zero problems dressing it up with a suit whenever you need to.


----------



## drhr (Mar 14, 2011)

If you're gonna have just one watch, you can do a lot worse than a Lange, any model. I'm a jeans and t shirt guy (even for work) but never had any qualms about wearing these on any given day. No one says anything, I guess it's ok (sorry, I use every excuse to post pics ) ;-) . .


----------



## Kid_A (Mar 2, 2014)

what a collection.....great.


drhr said:


> If you're gonna have just one watch, you can do a lot worse than a Lange, any model. I'm a jeans and t shirt guy (even for work) but never had any qualms about wearing these on any given day. No one says anything, I guess it's ok (sorry, I use every excuse to post pics ) ;-) . .


----------



## PP-JLC-VC Guy (Jul 10, 2014)

As you develop a collection, you will come to love and wear all your watches. Don't be afraid to wear your best watch as much as you want, it will make you happy. Much more happy than opening a safe to wind it on occasion.


----------

